
Show HN: Gid Fid, for those who love food - giarcyevod
http://gidfid.com/#/
======
siquick
I recommend reading this

[http://www.communitybuildingguide.com/](http://www.communitybuildingguide.com/)

~~~
giarcyevod
Thank you!

------
wingerlang
Is there anything unique about this site that should make me want to use it?
Why should I use this over even /r/food?

~~~
giarcyevod
I missed out the whole point of why I put the site together. Thank you for
pointing that out. It's basically a place for you to share what food is left
in your kitchen and get recipe ideas. More info -
[http://gidfid.com/#/about](http://gidfid.com/#/about)

